# Zygopetalum



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2010)

A _Zygopetalum _like many others... But Zygos are not easy for me. They seem to hate warm and humid weather... and since I grow almost all my orchids inside all year long (summer is usually very cool and short here) the leaves are always spotted at the end of summer. So I called this plant "mon orchidée dalmatienne" (my dalmatian dog orchid). I was surprised to see it flowering after such a difficult summer.

I still don’t undersand the name of this plant. It seems to me that the name was not written correctly on the label. 

_Zygopetalum _Kiwi Geyser "Geyserland Warringal Wonder" x Titanic x Seagulls.

Not only 2, but 3 parents...

Maybe it is Zygopetalum Kiwi Geyser "Geyserland Warringal Wonder" x (Titanic x Seagulls)? 

Or Z. Kiwi Geyser "Geyserland Warringal Wonder" x Titanic "Seagulls" ?


----------



## Ernie (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, it looks pretty miserable to me. ?


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2010)

I think what you have is Zygo Kiwi Geyser " Geyserland" X ( Waringal Wonder x Titanic ) "Seagulls"


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Nov 24, 2010)

If that's miserable, how can I torture mine to make it look so beautiful?


----------



## Bolero (Nov 24, 2010)

Actually that's a great looking plant, nice growing!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2010)

Actually a plant only has 2 parents Silly! 
Nice fragrance too.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 24, 2010)

Roy said:


> I think what you have is Zygo Kiwi Geyser " Geyserland" X ( Waringal Wonder x Titanic ) "Seagulls"




thank you!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 24, 2010)

I should have told you that I removed the ugliest leaves!!! And that I lost some buds because of fungii.

NYEric: Yes, of course I know that a plant must have only 2 parents...:rollhappy:

This is why I didn't undersand the name on label !


Strange : The flowers were fragrant when I bought the plant... But after ...no fragrance at all with the next flowering!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a cadetia taylorii that is doing the same thing. Maybe I need to move it outdoors to get it fragrant again?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> Strange : The flowers were fragrant when I bought the plant... But after ...no fragrance at all with the next flowering!!!



Some Zygos need to be open several days before they become fragrant. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks SlipperFan!

But the flowers never became fragrant after opening. The plant flowered once or twice a year since I bought it (maybe since 2005) and I never smell anything!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> Thanks SlipperFan!
> 
> But the flowers never became fragrant after opening. The plant flowered once or twice a year since I bought it (maybe since 2005) and I never smell anything!!



That's surprising. Try placing it in full sun when it's open.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 25, 2010)

I tried. No success at all. But the air temperature is not very hight at day where I put it for display (less than 75 F during the day)

I thought about relative humidity. Humidity of the air is rather high here by now. Is it possible that humidity hinder frangrance through the air (not sure of the sentence... I mean "entraver la propagation du parfum dans l'air..."). 

Oh boy... I should take English lessons !


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2010)

I never thought about humidity. Interesting theory. The greenhouse where I volunteer is not very humid, and the fragrance of the Zygos is usually very intense.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice zygo.... Be thankful you are able to grow and bloom them..


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

I find them super easy to grow, [translation: I haven't killed the 2 I have]! 

BTW, do you live near Mt. Tremblant? or near Maritimes?


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 26, 2010)

Eric, I live in Hampden since 2003 (population: 217 persons. And, no, this is not a mistake. less than 300 !!! Not 20 000, not 200 000, not 2 000.... 217!!! There are more deers here than men and women), a few miles from ... USA (Maine in fact). But I know what cities are. I came from Quebec city and I was born in Montreal (although I don't remember anything from this city since I was a baby)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

I used to play paintball for Fredrickson in a Canadienne league.


----------

